# The Dark Knight Rises



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_A man dressed as Batman was arrested on Wednesday after police in a small Michigan town found him hanging off the side of a building._

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42998822/ns/us_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tsk, tsk, some folks will do anything to get attention.


The Dark Knight was lucky he didn't fall.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

he could have at least had a good costume. geez.


----------

